# rotozip router attachment



## beanman (Dec 29, 2011)

HI, my question is this , is it possible to find a plunge router attachment for my rotozip?I understand they quit production of them. Want to use for sign making. Glad to have found this sight, I always have questions. Am 63 years old and have been making saw dust for years!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Season’s Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad you have joined us.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome. Many hand route signs with a fixed based router. Maybe make a larger base plate to make it more stable.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I haven't seen a plunge base for a Roto Zip, but it's easy to find a Roto Zip bit adapter for a plunge router. I use the Roto Zip bits in my plunge routers quite frequently. If I remember correctly, I bought both of mine at Lowes.

Charley


----------

